# Rust In Peace



## CaboWabo (Oct 25, 2015)

In a estate sale upstate Illinois


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## that1guy (Oct 30, 2015)

first 1 is good


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 31, 2015)

I would think that most would think  the first one is over done , still learning sometimes you get it right and other times its turns out a mess


----------



## yaopey (Nov 4, 2015)

Both look awesome! In the first one, maybe there could be more details in the shadows in the back?


----------



## vipgraphx (Nov 24, 2015)

Great Job!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 24, 2015)

Nicely done!


----------



## FITBMX (Dec 1, 2015)

That is a nice looking AC WD45! Those are a great tractor, and that one probably has 20-30 years of hard work left in it, if it is taken good care of it. What did they want for it?

I for got, Nice photos, good job!


----------



## JoeW (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice photos--thanks for sharing.  

The first one seems a little bit over-saturated to me...case in point, the first two things my eyes were drawn to were the green in the upper right roof and then the foreground (with all of the boxes) rather than the great tractor.  I also suggest a bit of a crop (cut out some of the foreground and a little bit of the roof).

Second photo...the foreground immediately gets my attention...not that lovely aged back wall.  So this deserves an even greater crop IMHO.


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 2, 2015)

I think the first one is great. Overdone seems to be a good thing when done right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trblmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Agreed on the over saturation of the first 1, bring that back just a touch and it'll be great.  If you're aiming for "natural" looking HDR, saturation is the first key.. back it off, and back it off again.

#2, it's all about the wall right, so as others said.  I'd crop it up to the buckets on the left.


----------

